
I want to prevent the execution failure of kubectl - pyama86
I think everyone has experience running kubectl on wrong clusters or namespaces. This is a wrapper (plug-in) that prevents it.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;pyama86&#x2F;cluster-caution
======
KohgnaK
Also check these two as a complement:

[https://github.com/ahmetb/kubectx](https://github.com/ahmetb/kubectx)

[https://github.com/jonmosco/kube-ps1](https://github.com/jonmosco/kube-ps1)

